# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  Σύνδεση PSTN με εξωτερικό μόντεμ

## elkef

Καλημέρα σας,

Καταρχάς, συγγνώμη αν έχω βάλει το θέμα σε λάθος κατηγορία, αλλά είμαι ολίγον άσχετη.
Έχω τον Acer Aspire 5732Z-444G25MN και θέλω να συνδεθώ μέσω PSTN στο διαδίκτυο. Καθώς το λαπιτόπ δεν διαθέτει εσωτερικό μόντεμ, αλλά ούτε και υποδοχή για απλή γραμμή τηλεφώνου και σε κάποια μέρη της επαρχίας η λέξη τεχνολογία είναι ακόμα άγνωστη...

Με αυτό το μόντεμ US Robotics μπορώ να συνδεθώ χρησιμοποιώντας μια απλή γραμμή τηλεφώνου;

----------


## goku

ναι, μια χαρά, δεν νομίζω να έχεις πρόβλημα

........Auto merged post: goku πρόσθεσε 8 λεπτά και 56 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

μπορείς να δεις και αυτό το οποίο είναι πολύ ποιό φθηνό, αλλά από ότι βλέπω δεν είναι διαθέσιμο στο e-shop.gr αυτή την στιγμή και μπορεί να καθυστερίσει λίγο η παραγγελία.

----------


## elkef

Α, πολύ ωραία, λοιπόν. Θα μείνω σε αυτό που έχει το Πλαίσιο γιατί το βιάζομαι. 
Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!

----------

